# Class A LTC in Boston Mass



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Is it at all possible to receive a class a LTC in Boston without it being restricted to Target or Employment purposes only. If so how I am in the process of applying but I want to know if I am wasting my time thanks for you input


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Seriously...get an attorney that specializes in firearms law, or donate really really heavy to Mumbles, NOt sayin quid pro quo but...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

if you live in Boston, you would be the MINORITY if you legally owned a firearm......... you don't need no Eff Tee See Mang......


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Boston is notorious for restrictions and can be EXTREMELY petty about the whole thing which of course means, only the law abiding have a problem getting a gun in that city. 

Best of luck in your endeavor.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

I think you'd have a better chance of getting a license to practice medicine than an unrestricted LTC from Boston. I've heard (unconfirmed) they even put restrictions on non-BPD police officers who live in the city.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yup, you're screwed.

Courtesy of NE Shooters:
http://www.northeastshooters.com/vbu...ead.php?t=8703


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

It safe. I like to take late night walks in Mattapan.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

rg1283 said:


> It safe. I like to take late night walks in Mattapan.


Doing you impression of Charles Bronson in _Death Wish_, RG1283?


----------



## Mike7913 (Nov 16, 2008)

Kivlinsky said it perfectly. To the author of this post, PM me if you want info on a well-versed firearms law attorney in Boston.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

rg1283 said:


> It safe. I like to take late night walks in Mattapan.


 you mean Murderpan


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

This state is such bullshit when it comes to law abiding citizens getting an LTC. It is a constitutional right for those who play by the law/rules of society to be able to protect themselves. Give those who live by the law all the firearms they want.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

One of the many reasons to not live in that f8cking city.


----------

